# Conde Laser Prints Go Uno Printer Problems



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I recently purchased the Conde LaserMPrints GO UNO printer and could use some help with the operation when applying the transfer paper. 

I have tried several papers including "Exact Print", "Image Clip Light/Dark", "TechniPrint", and "Koncert T". I'm using the Hotronix Fusion heat press that is 6 months old.

The printer is great at printing images out onto the papers, but I can't even make it through one wash before the image starts to crack and flake off the garment.

Garments used now include: American Apparel, Gildan, Anvil, 50/50 t-shirts with tight weaving from AA, Hanes, Rabbit Skins.

My worst fear has come true and customers are calling wanting replacement shirts, so I'm refunding money because I can't just give them a shirt that will do the same thing again. We've spent a lot of money for the printer, paper, and garments and have shut down this side of our business now until we can figure out the problems. I have been testing a lot and have a box of plus 50 shirts with images that look unsatisfactory. I have read through everything on this forum, tried multiple scenarios, and still can't make it past a second wash.

Below is what I have tried and a list of the problems I'm having.
1. Exact Print Paper-Ultra Heavy 2 Setting with recommended settings for time/temperature.
2. Image Clip (Neenah Paper)-Ultra Heavy 2 Setting with recommended settings for time/temperature.
3. Image Clip Paper-Ultra Heavy 2 Setting with normal pressing then Kraft paper for 10 seconds after peeling transfer paper.
4. Image Clip Paper-Labels 2 Setting with recommended settings for time/temperature.
5. Image Clip Paper-Labels 2 Setting with temperature 400 degrees for 15 seconds.
6. Image Clip Paper-Labels 2 Setting with temperature 400 degrees for 15 seconds then Kraft paper for 10 seconds.
7. Image Clip Paper-Image Clip Setting with temperature 400 degrees for 15 seconds then Kraft paper for 10 seconds.
8. Image Clip Paper-Image Clip Setting with temperature 375 degrees for 15 seconds
9. TechiPrint Paper-Image Clip Setting with temperature 375 degrees for 30 seconds
10. TechiPrint Paper-TechniPrint Setting with temperature 375 degrees for 30 seconds
11. Exact Print Paper-Multiple Printer Settings with recommended settings for time/temperature.

I've also played around with several other techniques like stretching the shirt before and after, lint brush on the shirts, preheating the press before I do the two-step process for the shirts, waiting longer before I peel the paper, peeling the paper right away (while hot), close line drying the shirt, flipping the shirt inside out before washing/drying, silicone baking sheets, running the paper through the printer in landscape/portrait, and playing around with the time and temperatures on shirts with an bad image already applied. I've watched all the videos made by Doug on Conde's site and have done screen printing and heat presses for years, so I'm pretty sure I can understand the information when given.

What I'm wondering is if I should try yet another paper or try some other process or t-shirt that will work better? I was told you could get 50 washes out of a transferred garment, but I can't seem to make it through two yet. I'm using the starter cartridges that came with the Oki Data printer, but should I be using other cartridges? The paper is new from Conde, but could the paper be bad or expired. Are there any trim free papers on the market that will yield good results that will last? Does the way you run the paper through (Grain Long) matter when applying image to the papers like the instructions state?

Did anyone see this printer at Long beach currently going on? I was set to go, but ended up having to finish a job on our screen printing side of the business.

Thanks for reading! I've tried to include everything I've done from my notes and I've also talked with David Gross on the phone about these issues and he has been helpful, but my problem still exists. I'll take any help I can get at this point. I've had the printer now for almost two months so returning it is not offered anymore due to the time that has past, so I would like to make it work for something.

Thanks again.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for the issues.
Doug DeWitt is the best person to help.
He is at the long beach show.
Otherwise call him on Tuesday when he returns.


----------



## RobertTSS (Dec 4, 2009)

A couple questions:

1.) Are you using a 50/50 blend? In my experience using 50/50 blends with that high of heat and heat transfer papers not only migrates the dyes but also crack in the wash.

2.) How are you doing your first wash with the garment? Recommended are inside out and cold

You may have answered these questions in your original thread but please confirm for me. Thanks.


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Robert,

No 50/50 t-shirts in the above scenarios, but I have tried them on American Apparels Youth 50/50 shirts and they didn't look to nice either. I had tried them based on the directions sheet stating that they have better luck with the tighter weaves. 

The washing/drying was done with the shirt inside out on low heat, but I've tried line drying them as well as to see if that was the problem.

I saw on another site they recommend heat pressing the Neenah paper for 20 seconds at 400 degrees, so I'm wondering if there is any merit in that type of application? Could it not be bonding well enough into the shirt fibers? I've also heard that Gildan puts a coating on their garments which react to the toner in the transfer. 

Still just searching for that right combination.


----------



## gudenuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I saw the oki go uno at the ISS 2012 in Long Beach yesterday and was impressed with the weedless paper (trim-free) performance. It was only demonstrated on 8x11 sheets pressed on 100% cotton black t-shirts. It would have been nice to see 11x17 performance. Still it looked impressive however when I got home a quick check at Conde the cost of replacement toner was a whopping $206 for each (4) color cartridge - clearly very very expensive. (Double the price of Colorblast ink for my Ricoh 7000)  The printer cost $2200 (Special show pricing included free shipping and $150 of paper - not sure what size) Since I want tabloid 11x17 paper size the trim free paper cost is 100 [email protected] $130 (which I'm sure requires more toner. Very expensive compared to the cost of my local short run dark transfer paper supplier. The return on investment would be a while and toner cost would keep eating profits that men higher customer cost = less competitive in a competitive market. Not much specs on the per page cost of the toner but for me I would be using large 11x17 images and use toner rather quickly. Still I liked the two step process and it did look great but as the poster stated above the risk of wash-ability so far is only based on a salesman words for an expensive investment

Gudenuff


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used my Go Uno now for 3 mos. I purchased an extra set of toner when I purchased the machine. I also have Oki 8600. I use them equally. In printing 1500 pages I am out of the starter toner and the extra toner except the black. on the uno. The 8600 says it has a lower capacity but it seems to last twice as long. I understood the toners wer about 150.00 when I purchased. Not they are almost 200. I can not afford this. I also understood the settings would be in the uno for ALL the transfer paper Conde sells. Naught!. I loved my 8600 but had problems with Trim=free paper. I figured I would purchase the Uno and solve these problems. Naught!. The uno does a beautiful job but I really can't tell the difference in the 8600 print and the UNO. Talking to Graphics One I was told you can not use the C830 toner in this printer because the formula and the chip is different. We are limited to a select few suppliers for the toner and are at their mercy.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Hello Mary.
The latest driver has all of the papers listed.
Call Andy and he can install it for you.

Doug and I are running cost and yield
test for you.


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

Ace of Spades said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently purchased the Conde LaserMPrints GO UNO printer and could use some help with the operation when applying the transfer paper.
> 
> ...


Contact Magic Touch for their transfers. They sell the same Oki Data printer and I have a sample print on a 100% cotton shirt that has been washed 6-7 times and dried normally. It has faded somewhat as laser transfers always do (we sold thousands of shirts over 12 years printed this way) but still an acceptable product. IMHO forget Imageclip and do your own trimming. _*According to Magic Touch the key is pressure on your heat press.*_ They sell an InstaGraphics heat press that they say is the only one which can deliver 70 psi on a manual press. (We used an air press set at 60 dpi in our business.) Although we did use 50/50 shirts for the most part, we still got very good results with most 100% cotton shirts. (We used color copiers for our laser transfers since we also had a copy business.)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't use Imageclip dark but have been using Imageclip for lights ever since it came to market. One thing you did not mention is how much pressure you use. I use very heavy pressure (beyond 9 in Hotronix Swing away) . I press the transfer for 15 seconds. Remove the shirt from the press. Wave it for few seconds to let the polymer set. Place it back in the press. Press for another 6 seconds then peel hot. Post stretch the shirt while still hot. Cover the image with parchment paper. Press for 6-10 seconds for durability. Never use Teflon unless it is wiped completely after each use. Otherwise, you will have ghosting in the next shirt that you post press. Post stretch to minimize cracking.


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

stay away from trim free.flakes off after washing. toner for the uno gets very expensive


----------



## dyesubtransfers (Sep 6, 2012)

I have an UNO and am using HotColor paper with my unit. I have not had any issues with washing or cracking.


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I just got a GO Uno and using the Neena dark paper. I cannot get any good colors out of it or anything. I have pics of samples attempted, I would greatly appreciate any help or best practices you have all done. I have called Conde, Signwarehouse and the people at Graphics One and cant seem to get the same answer from anyone. I am not new to graphics or printing, but just cannot get this to come out right at all.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

deertrackdesign said:


> I know this is an old post, but I just got a GO Uno and using the Neena dark paper. I cannot get any good colors out of it or anything. I have pics of samples attempted, I would greatly appreciate any help or best practices you have all done. I have called Conde, Signwarehouse and the people at Graphics One and cant seem to get the same answer from anyone. I am not new to graphics or printing, but just cannot get this to come out right at all.


Don't use cotton blend because of dye migration. You cannot use gradient, very light or photo. Dark transfer works best with very dense solid spot color artwork.

BTW I don't use the dark transfer because it lacks opacity and cracks after wash.


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

Any best practices?


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

deertrackdesign said:


> Any best practices?


My question is how can a company (Conde) sell an expensive printer like the Uno, charge u a fortune for toner and supplies(you are a captive audience) have no warranty service ( no tech to come and fix) and have happy customers. This printer is a loser. Oki will not stand behind it, conde can't really do anything except guess the problem, Graphics One is supposed to take care of fhe warranty but wont send anyone out to fix the problems, I have 5 other Oki printers. Never have i had the issues with them that i have had with the Uno. At least with them Oki would at least talk to you and send tech out. I have dealt with Conde since 1998. ON EVERYTHING ELSE they have been wonderful. This printer is crap and they r anyone else associated with it does nothing to rectify the situation. Same original printer, same problems, piece of junk.


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> Don't use cotton blend because of dye migration. You cannot use gradient, very light or photo. Dark transfer works best with very dense solid spot color artwork.
> 
> BTW I don't use the dark transfer because it lacks opacity and cracks after wash.


Mine ghosts colors, puts stripes in the design, sometimes seems to intensify red and also smears as printing like down the page. Mostly do photos but it doesnt matter if u have toner saver on or off. Piece of junk. No service availiable. Just vocal guesses.


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

_I was "sold" this from Signwarehouse. They told me it would meet my needs to have less weeding. I have a Roland BN 20 now that suits the majority of what I need. My goal was to scale back weeding time. So after they pressed me to get this, I ordered it. Got it set up and all that. I have NOT been able to successfully make a print on light or dark. I have called them, called Graphics one and Conde. I gave them all a chance. Signwarehouse told me they dont know how to use Corel Draw (thought that seemed odd), Graphics One told me I should have bought a $7000 printer instead. Neither one gave me a close answer to what I was looking for, led alone make me feel good about my purchase. I nicely explained to Signwarehouse that I would wish to return it if I cant get it to meet my needs. I was told they wont return printers. So that shows me how good their customer service is right there.._


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

deertrackdesign said:


> _I was "sold" this from Signwarehouse. They told me it would meet my needs to have less weeding. I have a Roland BN 20 now that suits the majority of what I need. My goal was to scale back weeding time. So after they pressed me to get this, I ordered it. Got it set up and all that. I have NOT been able to successfully make a print on light or dark. I have called them, called Graphics one and Conde. I gave them all a chance. Signwarehouse told me they dont know how to use Corel Draw (thought that seemed odd), Graphics One told me I should have bought a $7000 printer instead. Neither one gave me a close answer to what I was looking for, led alone make me feel good about my purchase. I nicely explained to Signwarehouse that I would wish to return it if I cant get it to meet my needs. I was told they wont return printers. So that shows me how good their customer service is right there.._



All I have gotten is the run around from Conde also. A big crock of S___. I told David at Conde I was going to load this piece of junk up and bring it to him. I just want it out of my shop. I would gladly give it to him. He said great!. Then he laughed. I have bought alot of stuff from Conde in the 15+ years I have dealt with them. I did not expect to be treated like this and am saddened by it all. I am slowly finding new suppliers and weaning myself away from them. My money is hard earned and all I want is customer service. Micky has been my sales rep for all these years and I enjoy working with him, but he is not the customer service dept. I had a file that I needed to print on the opaque paper. The design where the Red was smeared especially badly on my UNO the worst. I sent the file to Conde and asked please to test the paper on the printer with my design 1 time. The did their demo with their design and refused to test mine which is where the problem was. On my OKI 9650 the design printed perfectly finally after the fact. I my opinion the UNO is a piece of junk. They will NOT service it nor have they ever serviced it and now it is out of warranty and they have that excuse now.


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine is one week old and I cannot get support from anyone. I will push the limits to make it work. I just am sad that I spent $2k+ and can't even get anyone who wants to attempt to help from signwarehouse or graphics one. I didn't want to start a bashing contest, but maybe one on their reps may see this post and actually take initiative to give us all some help


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

Believe me they see this. I think they are choosing to ignore and hope it will go away. The printer has been out for almost a year and going to be replaced probably soon with a new model. They are probably hoping this will all just go away. I spent over 2k for mine as did you. I hate to think it was for nothing.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry you guys are going through this. I'm looking at getting a tabloid laser printer, do you guys have any recommendations? Okidata has a bunch of new printers out, I don't know which one to choose, my main paper choice will probably be Koncert T's, so I really don't care for the color papers, but I do like the idea of having that option.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

deertrackdesign said:


> Mine is one week old and I cannot get support from anyone. I will push the limits to make it work. I just am sad that I spent $2k+ and can't even get anyone who wants to attempt to help from signwarehouse or graphics one. I didn't want to start a bashing contest, but maybe one on their reps may see this post and actually take initiative to give us all some help


That is typical with Signwarehouse. I also got a run around when I tried to return or exchange a vinyl cutter. After all they lied to me, just to make the sale, when I asked if the model had registration mark sensor. I was told that it had one. So I ordered the cutter. Found out that it did not have registration mark sensor when I tried to use it. So I called back and tried to return or exchange it and offered to pay the difference for the model I needed. All I got was a big run around. Never again did I buy anything from them.

I know our situation is different. But the fact of the matter is Signwarehouse is not a nice vendor.

I can understand your frustration. The company does not want to have anything to do with customer once they get the money.


----------



## clydescountrybar (Jul 22, 2014)

My new conde laser prints great on the transfer but once it goes on the shirt it is not even close to the same color that was on the sheet. Has anyone else had this problem and how can I fix it. I have called conde twice today and they didn't have a clue.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

clydescountrybar said:


> My new conde laser prints great on the transfer but once it goes on the shirt it is not even close to the same color that was on the sheet. Has anyone else had this problem and how can I fix it. I have called conde twice today and they didn't have a clue.


Can you post pics before pressing and on the shirt after pressing? If you don't know how to post a pic use the procedure in the link below.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html

BTW the transferred image using Laser transfer will tend to get darker. So you may have to lighten it a bit. Heat transfer is not necessarily what you see is what you get. There are several variables that can affect the out come. These are transfer paper type and brand, saturation, color, hue, brightness, contrast, temp, pressure and dwell time. I would suggest printing several small versions of the same image on a sheet with different tweaks of the variables I have mentioned for each image to fine tune the transferred image. That way you are not wasting too much transfer paper. What transfer paper are you using? What graphics software are you using?


----------



## clydescountrybar (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm using image clip dark. I am using the vector image from my vinyl cutter software but I have also tryed using print shop. The print shop image was a little better. I also did a sample piece with a lot of different red shades with same out come. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

clydescountrybar said:


> I'm using image clip dark. I am using the vector image from my vinyl cutter software but I have also tryed using print shop. The print shop image was a little better. I also did a sample piece with a lot of different red shades with same out come. Thanks for any and all help.


Does your printer have white toner?

Imageclip Laser dark will have low opacity if the printer used is CMYK. You either need to have white toner printed over the color on a second pass with white toner by replacing the black drum/toner combo with white drum/toner combo. Change the color of the part that used to be let say in your case red to black so that the printer will use the white drum/toner combo. Feed the printed transfer back on the multi purpose tray. Then print over the color with white toner. Hence the white toner will become under base for the red color. Or use a printer with white toner such as C711WT or 920WT Procolor. 

There is a thread about the CMYK printer and white drum/toner combo printing process.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/laser-heat-transfer-paper/t215143.html?highlight=with+white+toner

The opacity of Imageclip Laser dark gets even worse if the fabric is cotton blend or synthetic due to dye migration from the dye used on the synthetic part of the of the fabric. The dye will sublimate through the toner. You can improve the opacity by lowering the pressure, time and temp but the improvement will not be as significant compared to using white toner and 100% cotton.


----------



## clydescountrybar (Jul 22, 2014)

I will have to look and see if I can buy a white toner to replace the black. Is there a better transfer paper out there for dark garment

Every thing you said makes since. Which I new that before I purchased this new printer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

clydescountrybar said:


> I will have to look and see if I can buy a white toner to replace the black. Is there a better transfer paper out there for dark garment
> 
> Every thing you said makes since. Which I new that before I purchased this new printer.


So far Imageclip Laser dark looks promising with white toner. I have the first generation white toner from ATTTransfer. I was told it does not have white pigment so it is slightly gray instead of bright white but it is good enough as under base. I tried it on the last 2 Imageclip Laser dark transfer that I had and I liked the result I got. The white toner under base does make significant difference. The opacity was very good and the color pops. I am out of transfer right now. I will be testing further as soon as I get more transfers. I will start a new thread of my findings. The white toner will also improve Koncert T since it will not taint the opaque unlike using dark color toner to weed out the transfer.

The attached images are the 2 Imageclip Laser dark I pressed on the shirt. They are not perfect and needs more tweaking but really looks promising. I did not use the recommended marrying settings so one had missing pieces. All in all I was pleased. The whites would have been brighter if the toner had white pigment.When I tried the same image without white toner the image was dark, washed out because the color of the shirt was showing through and the opacity was terrible. 

I got burned with Forever Laser Dark Nocut. I am stubborn, skeptic and like to do the testing first hand even it is costing me money and time if I fail. Even though other members were reporting nightmare with Forever Laser Dark Nocut and the paper is garbage I went ahead and ordered samples for $30.00. When I received the sample I noticed right away that it is going to be bad. The B sheets were wrinkled (bad omen). The next sign is no matter what settings I used, even the ones that worked for Imageclip Laser Dark, Light, Koncert T and other laser transfers, the toner did not fuse. I had a couple that I thought were good enough to marry so I tested them. Other members were right the paper was garbage.

There is a new version called EZ. Supposedly it is better than its predecessor. I am thinking of testing that too. I will include it to my test and post the result as well.

Here is a video of the transfer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtzQZyR0Lhg


----------



## clydescountrybar (Jul 22, 2014)

Them look great. I will keep testing and hope to find white for that new go uno. I was told by Conde that I would love this printer and so far I really do exept on the red. I been heat pressing for 10 years and my customers love the out come. Just want to do this avenue to offer bigger and better designs like what you just showed. I would of paid more money for a white printer if they would of just told me this ahead of time.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

clydescountrybar said:


> Them look great. I will keep testing and hope to find white for that new go uno. I was told by Conde that I would love this printer and so far I really do exept on the red. I been heat pressing for 10 years and my customers love the out come. Just want to do this avenue to offer bigger and better designs like what you just showed. I would of paid more money for a white printer if they would of just told me this ahead of time.


You might not find cartridge available for white toner for GoUno. The printer is too new. Compatible or refurb cartridge may not be available yet. Otherwise if you find one you can have it filled with white toner. The drum has to be dedicated for white toner also. The printer with white toner like C711Wt or 920Wt Procolor from what I had read is not flawless either. The black is not deep black it is dark gray.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Luis, Thise are beautiful transfers you showed us with the Image Clip paper for darks and ATI,s white toner. 
Incidently the white toner will work in the Go Uno printer as you stated. Conde needs to send us the black drum to be cleaned out to have the white toner poured into it.

Nice samples Luis.

AL La Costa
1-908-213-2830
[email protected]


----------



## clydescountrybar (Jul 22, 2014)

I plan on selling my new Go Uno printer so I can buy a printer that prints white. If you know anyone that wants to buy a brand new Go Uno let them know that it will be sold for a great price. Make me an offer.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

You don,t need to sell your Go Uno printer to print white.
Buy a black cartridge and drum from Conde to be cleaned out to have White toner added to it.
Then you can print white toner by removing the black drum and cartridge and replacing it with the white one for printing white in GRAYSCALE.
Have Dave Gross call me and we can help you do what you want to do with your Go Uno.
AL 
1-908-213-2830


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

clydescountrybar said:


> I plan on selling my new Go Uno printer so I can buy a printer that prints white. If you know anyone that wants to buy a brand new Go Uno let them know that it will be sold for a great price. Make me an offer.


Before you invest on a very expensive printer with white toner search the forum for feedback about the model you are planning on buying. I have read that vendors that sell the printer including Okidata offer very little or no support.

Here are a couple of the posts: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176080.html.

Read the whole thread and you see what I am talking about.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t229365.html


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Glad I read this before i made the mistake to order. Thanks everyone, and sorry about your troubles.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

If you were buying the GO UNO to print white you need white toner for it and that printer doesn,t come with white toner.
Buy the same model printer called c831 or a used c830 and then order the white toner for it.
i would suggest you purchase two c831 and designate the one for white and the second for color.
www.whitetoner.com
Al 
1-908-213-2830


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

So what happens if you remove the black? Do you not need the black for most images? Right now my go uno is printing out descent prints but they all have residue on them so none are usable. I've tried to clean the roller but it seems it wasn't enough. I bought this from Conde and love them for everything else but this printer has been a nightmare. Sitting collecting dust for so long. I wanted the ability to print on dark shirts, the only reason i bought it to begin with. I asked if i could possibly trade it in for another piece of equipment and was told no but i could probably sell it on ebay. Sigh


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If you print blank plain paper, do they come out clean? Is the printer plugged directly into the wall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

plain paper comes out less messy but still not clean yes plugged into the wall the prints are coming out a bit better now but one piece has a stripe of the wrong color totally random and my image in corel is fine


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

CreativeInk said:


> So what happens if you remove the black? Do you not need the black for most images? Right now my go uno is printing out descent prints but they all have residue on them so none are usable. I've tried to clean the roller but it seems it wasn't enough. I bought this from Conde and love them for everything else but this printer has been a nightmare. Sitting collecting dust for so long. I wanted the ability to print on dark shirts, the only reason i bought it to begin with. I asked if i could possibly trade it in for another piece of equipment and was told no but i could probably sell it on ebay. Sigh


You don't remove the black toner/drum set completely. You swap it with white toner/drum set after you print the color image. Feed back the printed transfer. Swap the black toner/drum set with white toner/drum set. Print the negative gray scale of the color image to fool the printer into printing gray scale but actually it is printing white toner. In order to print gray scale you have to set the printer driver to Gray scale. Of course you don't swap cartridges for every other print. You print the batch of color image. Swap the cartridges then print the batch of gray scale one sheet at a time. Be sure to change the driver for the type of toner being used. To print the color image set the driver to Auto Color or Advance Color. To print white toner set the driver to Gray scale. If don't set to gray scale and the image type is RGB the printer will use CMY toner composition to print the gray scale and not the black toner. In this case actually white toner.


----------



## RedbirdJaybird (Mar 14, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> You don't remove the black toner/drum set completely. You swap it with white toner/drum set after you print the color image. Feed back the printed transfer. Swap the black toner/drum set with white toner/drum set. Print the negative gray scale of the color image to fool the printer into printing gray scale but actually it is printing white toner. In order to print gray scale you have to set the printer driver to Gray scale. Of course you don't swap cartridges for every other print. You print the batch of color image. Swap the cartridges then print the batch of gray scale one sheet at a time. Be sure to change the driver for the type of toner being used. To print the color image set the driver to Auto Color or Advance Color. To print white toner set the driver to Gray scale. If don't set to gray scale and the image type is RGB the printer will use CMY toner composition to print the gray scale and not the black toner. In this case actually white toner.


Luis - once again coming thru for me ... I just read your post referred to above ... I never knew or even thought about an rbg image using composites for black!! I have made that mistake a lot -- thinking I would just print black and the white would come out!! Duh! ... If my print driver had a selection to "print only true black" would that work instead of changing driver to grayscale?
-Thanks, Krista


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

RedbirdJaybird said:


> Luis - once again coming thru for me ... I just read your post referred to above ... I never knew or even thought about an rbg image using composites for black!! I have made that mistake a lot -- thinking I would just print black and the white would come out!! Duh! ... If my print driver had a selection to "print only true black" would that work instead of changing driver to grayscale?
> -Thanks, Krista


You can just chose "Always K toner for 100% black areas" checkbox in the printer driver under Job option tab > Advanced button as shown in images 1 and 2. But the color has to be pure black. You can't use it to print negative grayscale. Otherwise the image will be printed in composite RGB. Using the option comes in pretty handy if you want to print white with colored registration marks when doing inkjet and laser combo. It makes it easier to align the images. Again the white image must be pure black. 

To be sure the print is in white click the Color tab in the printer driver then select Grayscale as shown in image 3. However, you can't use it with color registration marks because the registration marks will be printed in white also.

What I do to save time and avoid confusion is add another printer driver of the same printer in windows. Configure it for either Grayscale or "Always use K toner for 100% black areas" if you want to print registration marks. You have to configure the driver in windows Printing preferences option so it will stay permanent. Also configure the media, size and source so the driver is ready to go. By adding a new driver you don't have to go back and forth configuring between Color and Grayscale image which can get confusing. Rename the driver to something like "White Printer" etc.

If you want add another driver for inkjet and laser combo then configure it with "Always use K toner for 100% black areas" and use the first copy for printing negative grayscale. Rename the driver to "White inkjet printer" etc. Use Blue color for registration marks.

So when you want to print color image select the original printer driver. Select the new printer driver to print white. Select the third driver to print white with registration marks. Of course the K toner/drum set had to be swapped with white filled K toner/drum set.


----------

